# Rat Houses, Plastic or Wood?



## lilmiss_paradox (Apr 9, 2012)

I know that every rat needs a nice, dark place to sleep and hide when they want to, but there will always be the question of what to use? Plastic houses, like the igloo, are far easier to clean, but not very healthy for ratties to chew on and (hopefully not) ingest. Wood on the other hand is okay for them to chew on, but can be INCREDIBLY hard to clean. So, which do you think is best?


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

Some wood hide look cooler but I personally like plastic hides better.


----------



## emmabooboo (Jul 24, 2011)

I prefer wood over plastic, but I honestly don't use either currently. My rats love their fabric hammocks and cozies, and I usually toss a cardboard box in the bottom of their cage when I clean it out. I also use Eco bedding, and they burrow through it and make little tunnels so they have lots of places to hide that can either be thrown in the trash on cage cleaning day or thrown through the washing machine.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Plastic for sure. More durable and most importantly washable/sterilizable. I have had the same plastic igloo through my entire rat ownership and it doesn't have a single chew mark on it. Rats will pee on and ruin anything made out of wood in a matter of days/weeks.


----------



## 021414 (Aug 30, 2010)

I prefer wood hide-outs. I've used plastic igloos, but I find that I'm not crazy about the shape of them, and they aren't dark enough inside for my liking. I primarily use hammocks that I make, but wood houses can be finished with non-toxic Shellac (whats used on wooden baby toys) to seal them and protect them from urine. Using several coats of Shellac for toys specifically can make wood much easier to clean. If your rats chew on the wood, the Shellac will not harm them when it is completely dry. I always use Poplar for shelves and hide outs so that if they do nibble on the wood, its still safe for them.

Here is a link to the Shellac I use. http://amzn.com/B0009X8HWG 

It contains a warning for California residents about carcinogens, but this does not apply when the product is used as directed and dried before being placed in a ratties cage.


----------



## Lex (Mar 22, 2012)

*I like wood*

I have one cage with a plastic house (for big rats) and my little rats came with a wood house. They each have some nibbles on them, but I think they just did that when they were new, and figured out they weren't for munching. 
I by far prefer the plastic, for sanitary reasons.


----------



## ilymorgannn (May 7, 2012)

Wood is more difficult to clean, but honestly it is the better option. They can chew on it without any danger, it conceals light better than plastic (to help them feel safe) and honestly it doesn't get THAT dirty. I'd rather have to buy a new wood house every few months, than have something potentially dangerous in my ratties tank. However, if you find your rat doesn't chew on the plastic.. there is nothing _wrong_ with having it.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry, don't mean to sound rude, but, keeping your rats in a tank is far more dangerous for their health than giving them a plastic toy house. It's not like they actually EAT the plastic - they have a flap behind their teeth that stops debris from being ingested. If you prefer wood huts, that is fine, one is not better than the other... it all comes down to opinion. Another benefit of plastic is, if you ever have a lice/mite infestation in your cage, you don't have to throw it away because it can be safely sterilized. I have had to throw out some beautiful pieces of climbing wood and homemade wood huts because of lice.


----------

